# Call for entries



## scottabel78 (May 24, 2007)

Hi. My name is Scott Abel. I am an MFA student in Graphic Design at the Academy of Art University in San Francisco. Currently I am working on my thesis and am calling out to people for photographic submissions that can be incorporated into my thesis. The reason for this is because my thesis will greatly involve public views of my subject, through their thoughts and their eyes. With my final deliverables, your photography may become part of a book that I hope to get published, a website, a possible exibition, amongst other things. I will be unable to pay anyone, however, you will be credited fully. You are meant to play a role in my thesis, so you will be seen.

To give you a brief explanation about my thesis, I am carefully examining sustainable energies, focusing on hydrogen and its potential of transforming our energy system. I intend to gain the knowledge, understanding and wisdom of all that entails the journey towards a hydrogen economy, interpret what I learn and then uniquely demonstrate it in a meaningful way. There is one simple reason why I chose this thesis topic. It is because, as a Graphic Designer, I possess both the ability the and opportunity to help communicate something that will help conserve our future. I am presently building my thesis web site, but in the meantime you can read more about my thesis at http://h2go2007.blogspot.com/. 

This is where you come in. I hope to make this project of mine a public one, where you can help contribute to the outcome. I have also build a survey for my thesis that I would love for you to take if you have a few extra minutes. The link is http://www.my3q.com/home2/159/h2go2007/42976.phtml  So, if you have a photograph, or know of one you could take, of anything you think could relate to my project, please send it my way. Now, if you are wondering about what could relate, just take the time and envision these two topics: 1) "what it means to have a clean, energy-independent future," and 2) "what it means not to." If you are questioning a photograph of yours or would like a couple of examples, please do not hesitate to ask. If you do have an image, please contact me as soon as you can, as I work on my thesis on a day-to-day basis. And, if you have anything that you think would be important to add to my project, please do not hesitate to share it with me. I would love to hear your thoughts or ideas and I am extremely excited to see some photography. Also, if you are curious about how I will apply your photography, one example you could check out is the World Changing book by Alex Steffen. Of course my book will be at least 50% photography, but this can just provide you with a physical object I can show you. Their website is also http://www.worldchanging.com/.

I do thank you for your time and look forward to your input. Again, the link to my online survey is: http://www.my3q.com/home2/159/h2go2007/42976.phtml

Best Regards,  

Scott Abel  
email: h2go2007@lycos.com  
http://h2go2007.blogspot.com
www.scottabelonline.com


----------

